# Quad espresso Nub stand - flavor overload!



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

Funny, this cigar had hints of coffee I hadn't experienced before.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

I would of thought the coffee had hints of cigar:lol:great pic


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Nice pic bro. I want to try one of those double espressos pretty bad.


----------



## cboor001 (Aug 6, 2008)

Wow, you can tell I just woke up... I am sittin here talking about a Graycliff Double espresso, lookin at a NUb... damn. I need that coffee.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

cboor001 said:


> Nice pic bro. I want to try one of those double espressos pretty bad.


I graduated from the double shot to the quad a while ago. I'd hate to see how wired I'd be if I upped it any farther than 4!

A Black Eye is also a nice hit from S-bucks - a double shot in a large coffee. That gets the engine purring.


----------



## agctribefan (Oct 22, 2008)

impressive


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

quad shot? too much for me. nice stand


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

Only 4 shots? That would barely crack my eyes open some mornings. :boink: :fish: :lol:

Nice stand!


----------



## maduro4me-cl (Jun 11, 2008)

I can do 4 shots of bourbon...


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

maduro4me said:


> I can do 4 shots of bourbon...


I bet at the same time. http://www.mysmiley.net/free-animated-smileys.php


----------



## Camacho Junior (May 29, 2008)

WHich type of NUB is it?


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice stand!! :biggrin1:


----------



## Diana (Feb 13, 2007)

Nubs and Starbucks great combo!!


----------



## RGianelli (Jul 20, 2007)

Great combo..
Has anyone else noticed an improvment with Starbuck's coffee??? I used to get quite a bit of burnt tasting espresso..but lately my local Starbucks has been really good...My normal quad shot Americano has been smooth and kinda chocolatety..


----------



## Tampadave (Oct 17, 2008)

Hey, finally a cup of Starbucks that i would actually try....



RGianelli said:


> Great combo..
> Has anyone else noticed an improvment with Starbuck's coffee??? I used to get quite a bit of burnt tasting espresso..but lately my local Starbucks has been really good...My normal quad shot Americano has been smooth and kinda chocolatety..


I had problems with our local starbucks too.....That's why I don't go there anymore...Maybe I'll give them another shot.


----------



## Patrick B (Nov 5, 2008)

That was a 466 Cameroon. It smoked for a good 20 minutes longer after the stand, but I thought I needed to get a pic before it fell apart. Poker and smokes tonight -yippee!


----------



## tmoney (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice pics, I love espresso


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Picture!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice... great pairing


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Great Nub stand


----------



## Gurkha25 (Jan 5, 2009)

Now if they only served Nubs at starbucks.... lol


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Gurkha25 said:


> Now if they only served Nubs at starbucks.... lol


I can think of a lot of things my Nub would be better with than a cup of burnt coffee.


----------



## shortstory5 (Sep 3, 2008)

sboyajian said:


> I can think of a lot of things my Nub would be better with than a cup of burnt coffee.


I completely agree. I've stopped going to Starbucks a while back...


----------



## SixPackSunday (Dec 25, 2008)

i dont think i ever went to starbucks... 

beer and cigars ftw!


----------

